# FR: Qu'est-ce que c'est, X ? / Qu'est-ce que X ? / Qu'est-ce que c'est que X ? / C'est quoi, X ?



## lefrancophile

Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai ce trou, mais j'aimerais bien me rassurer si on dit "Qu'est-ce que c'est + un nom" OU plutôt "qu'est-ce qu'+ un nom".

Par exemple: "Qu'est-ce que c'est un parapluie ?" OU "Qu'est-ce qu'un parapluie ?"

Merci.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## quinoa

On dit les deux, la deuxième étant plus soutenue.
Et en plus familier, "C'est quoi, un parapluie?"


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas d'accord.

On peut dire soit "Qu'est-ce qu'un parapluie" (soutenu)
Ou "Qu'est-ce que c'est *qu'*un parapluie" (normal)
La phrase "Qu'est-ce que c'est un parapluie" quoique courante est une faute, à mon avis.


----------



## AlexAnnA

mais c'est plus acceptable si on met une virgule, non? :

"Qu'est-ce que c'est, un parapluie?"


----------



## geturgun

Qu'est-ce qu'un véritable ami ?

I think it means : who (what) is a good friend? but where is the verb of this phrase?  for example we can see the verb " être " in this phrase: qu'est-ce que c'EST


----------



## janpol

qu'*est*-ce qu'un véritable ami?
quoi *est *un véritable ami?  (ne pas dire ça !)
réponse : un véritable ami *est*...


----------



## ogspog89

"_Qu'est-ce que_..." and "_qu'est-ce que c'est que..._" are two forms of the same question, meaning "_what is..._" or "_what is it that (is)..._"

Take note that "est-ce" is an inverted "c'est", and the first "que" means "what".


----------



## geturgun

oops! how i didn't see that?! you're right , merci beaucoup janpol, I was confused but now , that's easy!


ogspog89 said:


> Take note that "est-ce" is an inverted "c'est", and the first "que" means "what".


thank's ogspog, I didn't know that.


----------



## jamesjaime

I'm having difficulty with this expression:

_Qu'est-ce que le hollandisme?_

Does it mean:

_"*What is* Hollandism?"_

or

"*What* Hollandism?"

I would say the first one, but surely that would be "_*Qu'est-ce que c'est que* le hollandisme?_"

...but then surely the second one would be: "_Quel hollandisme_?"

Very confused!


----------



## Finland

Hello!

"Qu'est-ce que le hollandisme" and "Qu'est-ce que c'est que le hollandisme" are synonymous. The latter one is a bit more relaxed in style.

HTH
S


----------



## jamesjaime

Bonjour,

In the following sentence

_Qu'est-ce que c'est *qu*'un château?_

I really don't understand what the final "*que*" (*qu*') is for.

Why don't people just say

_Qu'est-ce que c'est un château?

_
Merci


----------



## Quintis

Hi, 

The *qu'* is a residue.

*Qu'est-ce que c'est un château? *makes sense but I don't consider it to be elegant.

If you need to use *c'est *in the affirmative in your question, you might as well say :

*C'est quoi un château?*

Still, it is still better than 

_Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un château?

_In fact the *qu'* is there because the purest way to express this question is :

*Qu'est-ce qu'un château?*

But these days even journalists can't talk properly and they feel the need to insert unnecessary *qu'est ce que c'est *whenever they make a question or need a conjunction.

So here you have your initial question:

*Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un château? *that is born out of the confusion of people who mix up the two structures mentioned above.


----------



## Saxo

Pas mal ta réponse, Quintis...
Simplement, on aura du mal a dire "Qu'est ce que ça ?" et encore moins "Qu'est ça?"
La formulation normale est belle et bien : "Qu'est ce que c'est que ça?"
Qu'elle trouve ses origines dans une confusion, certainement, mais c'est néanmoins la formulation correcte...
(Dans le cas du château, "Qu'est-ce qu'un château ?"marche parfaitement)


----------



## jamesjaime

Salut,

Thank you for your responses, however I still don't understand why it's

_Qu'est-ce *qu*'un château?_

and why not just

_Qu'est-ce un château?_


----------



## Quintis

On aurait pas de mal à dire *Qu'est-ce que ça?*, c'est juste que ça sonne mieux de dire *Qu'est-ce que cela?*

Maintenant je suis d'accord que plus personne ne parle comme ça dans la vie de tous les jours mais si on commence à trouver logique de dire

*Qu'est ce que c'est que ça? *dans un contexte écrit ou formel, c'est que la langue se perd.

Si on veut traduire cette question litéralement en anglais, on obtient: *What is that that is that?*

*What is that that is a castle? 

*Cela souligne bien tout ce qui ne va pas avec cette formulation: c'est maladroit, superflu, long et laid.
Dit vite à l'oral ce n'est pas si choquant mais à l'écrit c'est assez marquant je trouve. Mon opinion, tout le monde est libre de désapprouver.


----------



## Saxo

In this case, why do we use the "ce"?
We should say : Qu'est un châteu? 

When you make the sentence :
"Qu'est-ce qu'un château ?"
You may translate it by :
"What is that, the thing, a castle?" 
The "que or qu' " means, somehow, "the thing" (or "the folowing thing", if you prefer).
But I let the grammarian experts answer your question...


----------



## Quintis

Well, that is just how the interrogative sentence is constructed in French, it would be too easy if it were a literal translation of English.

*What is XXX ?*

is translated as

*Qu'est-ce que XXX ?
*
And if the next word starts with a vowel, like *un*, the *que* is shortened to a *qu'* for sounding purposes.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Jamesjaime,

You should consider qu'est-ce que as a set expression. It just stands for que.

In fact, French people tend to like que too much.

So, over time, _Qu'est un château ?_ has become _Qu'est-ce qu'un château ?_ which is becoming _Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un château ?_ You could even say _Qu'est ce que c'est que c'est qu'un château ?
_
The same thing occured with _hui _(ce jour) which has become _aujourd'hui _(au jour de ce jour) which is becoming _au jour d'aujour'hui_.

Just admit that qu'est-ce que is a tricky construction due to the fact that qu'est is too simple.


----------



## taufik

So when a French person hears about a product or concept or something else for the first time, and wants to know its definition, would he or she always say something like the following?

"Qu'est-ce que le Bitcoin ?"
"Qu'est-ce que Facebook ?"
"Qu'est-ce que l'iPhone ?"
"Qu-est-ce que le communisme ?"
"Qu'est-ce que le cantonais ?" (Lots of people don't know Chinese has different dialects.)


----------



## Maître Capello

The turn of phrase _Qu'est-ce que X ?_ is quite formal. You will seldom hear it.

From the most formal to the most colloquial:

_Qu'est-ce que X ?_
_Qu'est-ce que c'est que X ?_
_Qu'est-ce que c'est, X ?_
_C'est quoi, X ? / X, c'est quoi ?_


----------



## archibaldnarwhal

Je ne trouve aucun fil de discussion sur ce sujet alors…

Le contexte : je fais une presentation et je veux traduire "What is [Brand name]?".  Alors, c'est un nom de marque (le nom de l'entreprise où je travaille)

je sais que je peux dire "Qu'est-ce que c'est [Nom de marque]" mais je veux savoir les autres façons de le dire. 

Je pense que l'on peut dire aussi "Qu'est-ce que [Nom de marque]?" dans le langage soutenu (ou peut-être simplement "Qu'est-ce…?") …mais est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer ?


----------



## Yendred

Il y a de nombreuses possibilités. Du plus formel au plus familier :
_Qu'est [Nom de marque] ?
Qu'est-ce que [Nom de marque] ?
Qu'est-ce que c'est que [Nom de marque] ?
Qu'est-ce que c'est [Nom de marque] ?
C'est quoi [Nom de marque] ?
_
En pratique, les plus utilisés sont _:
Qu'est-ce que [Nom de marque] ? _(formel)
_Qu'est-ce que c'est [Nom de marque] ? _(informel)
_C'est quoi [Nom de marque] ? _(familier)


----------



## AH92

So, if a French child hears the word "parapluie" for the first time and wants to ask his dad what it means, will he say "Qu'est-ce qu'un parapluie ?" Similarly, if he hears the word "communisme" for the first time, will he ask, "Qu-est-ce que le communisme ?"


----------



## Maître Capello

I believe no child would ever say _qu'est-ce qu'un/le X_ as that turn of phrase is formal. Most children would say:

_C'est quoi un parapluie ?
C'est quoi le communisme ?_


----------



## florent23

Bonjour ! Est-ce que l'expression "Qu'est-ce ?" se dit beaucoup ? par exemple quand on voit un objet inconnu et on demande à quelqu'un en pointant du doigt cet objet ?


----------



## Saxo

Non. Spontanément on dira qu'est-ce que c'est, ou c'est quoi? "Qu'est-ce?" est peut-être utilisé par snobisme, mais pas de façon courante.


----------



## Bezoard

Pas nécessairement par snobisme, mais c'est une question de registre de langue. On emploie "qu'est-ce ?" dans un registre soutenu. Dans la conversation ordinaire, pas vraiment.


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Maître Capello said:


> The turn of phrase _Qu'est-ce que X ?_ is quite formal. You will seldom hear it.
> 
> From the most formal to the most colloquial:
> 
> _Qu'est-ce que X ?_
> _Qu'est-ce que c'est que X ?_
> _Qu'est-ce que c'est, X ?_
> _C'est quoi, X ? / X, c'est quoi ?_


Maître Capello - 
Are you saying here that, even though there might be differences, these all work to say the same thing?  
I saw the sentence "Qu'est-ce que c'est que la beauté" and didn't know why the last que was there.  I would have said "Qu'est-ce que c'est, la beauté".  It appears from this comment that both are correct but I feel the need to make sure!  Thanks!


----------



## Saxo

Hello Freddie, both means the same.
It's just a question of level of language though...
All the formulations are correct though.
Maybe the more spoken is "C'est quoi la beauté?"
and the more fancy is "Qu'est-ce que la beauté?"
Between the two formulations :
"Qu'est ce que c'est, la beauté?"
and
"Qu'est ce que c'est que la beauté?"
are equivalent, but not in the same rythm.  . The second purpose is more fluid.

I hope I'm clear... I'm not sure


----------



## Maître Capello

FreddieFirebird said:


> Are you saying here that, even though there might be differences, these all work to say the same thing?


Yes, they all mean exactly the same thing, but their style and usage are quite different. They shouldn't be used interchangeably.


----------



## cielosever

Hi, i have a question about "qu'est-ce qu'un" as in "qu'est-ce qu'un stylo?"

To me it seems this sentence structure is missing a verb?

For example, you can also say "qu'est-ce que c'est un stylo" or "qu'est-ce qu'est un stylo" correct?

But why is it correct to say "qu'est-ce qu'un stylo" without the second "est"?


----------



## Kavin1985

Il y a 2 façons de poser une question de façon correcte :
- l’inversion du sujet et du verbe : qu’est-ce qu’un stylo (c’est —> est-ce)
- l’utilisation de la formule interrogative « est-ce que » qui rétablit l’ordre sujet-verbe : qu’est-ce que c’est un stylo ?


----------



## Bezoard

cielosever said:


> For example, you can also say "qu'est-ce que c'est un stylo" or "qu'est-ce qu'est un stylo" correct?
> 
> But why is it correct to say "qu'est-ce qu'un stylo" without the second "est"?


_Qu'est-ce qu'un stylo ?_ correspond exactement à _Un stylo, qu'est-ce ?_ On a juste le verbe qu'il faut et qui suffit.
_Qu'est-ce que c'est, un stylo ? _(attention, virgule obligatoire) correspond exactement à _Un stylo, qu'est-ce que c'est ?_
Les deux formules sont correctes, même si l'on peut trouver rationnellement que le rajout de "que c'est" est assez lourd.


----------

